# Do you have an occupation related to music?



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Someone told me that CM is "music for musicians." Not having an occupation related to music myself, I thought that the person was wrong. Now I'm curious to see how many people whose profession is related to music participate of TC.


----------



## Posauner (Nov 8, 2020)

I intended to, and got a degree in music. In addition to some gigging, I worked for a while in a music store, then worked for Finale (music notation software) for a couple of years. I went another direction, ended up not playing for quite a few years. I now play in a few community groups and serve on the nonprofit board for one of them, but my job is real estate agent.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Well, I do. I've posted about that elsewhere and see no need to repeat details about my career here.

But I must emphasize that I came to love listening to classical music first, as a kid, years before I played an instrument or had the least notion of a possible career in music. Listening to music remains my first love.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I am a court stenographer. I listen for a living, so I guess that's how I gravitated to music which requires concentrated listening.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Manxfeeder said:


> I am a court stenographer. I listen for a living, so I guess that's how I gravitated to music which requires concentrated listening.


Cool! Thank you for doing a vital but very underappreciated job!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Knorf said:


> Cool! Thank you for doing a vital but very underappreciated job!


Thank you for that sentiment! Yeah, when we're working, we're supposed to be like wallpaper. If someone notices me, I'm not doing my job correctly.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Although I'm just a teacher now I worked for years for a UK wholesaler, buying in all forms of media but especially back-catalogue music at the tail-end of the 1980s. I still have a few friends in the music industry (although most got out of it years ago).


----------



## thejewk (Sep 13, 2020)

I play a number of instruments in a self taught capacity, mostly for my own pleasure. I have gigged and recorded with some post-punk-ish outfits, but again with no professional intent. 

Unfortunately health issues prevent me from pursuing a career, but I was a librarian for a high school and sixth form before I became unable to continue. 

I think classical music is as much 'music for musicians' as any other type of music that requires active listening and a little effort. A lot of the literature I enjoy has been called 'writing for writers' too.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

To the OP...no, nothing related as such, I _am_ in music as an occupation...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

I dropped out of music school and went into construction but for the past 25 years I've been a music minister at various churches.



Posauner said:


> I intended to, and got a degree in music. In addition to some gigging, I worked for a while in a music store, then worked for Finale (music notation software) for a couple of years.


That's cool. I used that software for years.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

No. Wouldn't want one. There are easier ways to make money.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Phil loves classical said:


> No. Wouldn't want one. There are easier ways to make money.


To be fair, you don't really get into performing (or composing, or studying, or teaching) music-especially classical music-if making money is a high priority for you.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

OP. Do you have music related to an occupation?

Free idea: Write a suite of themes for all the different occupations out there, similar to a Peter and the Wolf but for the job industry.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Occupation-wise I've been quite a few different people.

. . . .


----------

